# No appy in Shetlands?



## Firefall (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a friend telling me that researchers are finding out that there are appy type genes/markings being found in shetlands. They're realizing that they have been there all along?

Maybe this really isn't true but hear say, however I have always wondered why Shetlands can't have appy coloring??????

What if for some fluke that one had appy spots would its papers be taken away?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 18, 2009)

I am not a pony expert but it is my understanding that they will not register a appy as a ASPC pony


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 18, 2009)

Page 171 (breed standard for classic shetlands) and page 116 (breed standard for modern shetlands) of the rulebook :

Shetlands may be of any color, either solid or mixed, except appaloosa. No particular color is preferred, no discrmination should be made becasue of the color of eyes, such as glass, watch, hazel or blue.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 18, 2009)

Appy has been prohibited in ASPC Shetlands as well as UK Shetlands since the beginning of both registries. If it is showing up (and not a case of unfortunately placed sabino markings) then it has been added to the gene pool........

I would assume that the reasoning is that Appy spots do not exist on the Shetland islands and also do not exist in any of the breeds that were accepted as outcrosses for the ASPC (Hackney, Welsh, Harness Show Pony, Americana).


----------



## Miniv (Aug 18, 2009)

Firefall said:


> I had a friend telling me that researchers are finding out that there are appy type genes/markings being found in shetlands. They're realizing that they have been there all along?
> Maybe this really isn't true but hear say, however I have always wondered why Shetlands can't have appy coloring??????
> 
> What if for some fluke that one had appy spots would its papers be taken away?



Would like to know about your friend's "researchers".

Currently.....the UK Shetland registry and the American Shetland Pony Club do not and never have recognized appy coloring. Period. However, there are spots that can occur on horses which are not appy. Usually they are genetically attributed to sabino or roan.


----------



## Firefall (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think my friend new what she was talking about..............






Thanks for all the info.


----------



## crponies (Aug 20, 2009)

Perhaps they could have the genes needed for certain patterns but don't have the genes to switch them on? It would be interesting to hear where she got this information.


----------



## Firefall (Aug 21, 2009)

The next time I see her I will ask more about it.

I figure if no one heard about it on here then its probably not true.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 27, 2009)

The way appy works is that LP is the gene that creates the characteristics. PATN is the one that turns the pattern on. Some forms of Sabino can act to turn LP on in place of PATN. Shetlands have at least two types (likely more) of sabino. So Shetlands have the genetics to turn on LP if LP were in the breed. Since sabino is very common throughout the breed (the vast majority of white markings are caused by sabino) if LP were present we would have been seeing it many places over the years and we simply have not. So once again, if someone has one its been added to the gene pool rather recently....


----------



## crponies (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah, I see. Thanks, Lewella! I didn't know that sabino can turn on LP. As soon as I saw you had responded I knew you would have some good information for us.


----------

